# Avg.salary in Adelaide



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to immigrate to South Australia. Just wondering if someone has got any idea of avg. salary for Supply &Distribution Professionals in Adelaide. And what would be living cost for a family of three.

Thanks for help.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Luck01 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to immigrate to South Australia. Just wondering if someone has got any idea of avg. salary for Supply &Distribution Professionals in Adelaide. And what would be living cost for a family of three.
> Thanks for help.


Google is your friend....
37 Supply And Distribution Manager jobs in Adelaide SA | Jobseeker.com.au
Supply Chain Jobs in Adelaide Metro - Jobs
Warehouse and Distribution Jobs in Adelaide Metro - Jobs

Cost of living....family of three.....how cheap do you want to live?
Cost of Living in Adelaide, Australia. Prices in Adelaide. Updated Aug 2014
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/busin...344206251?nk=52568c13a249d1b8e9d33152e12faa86
http://www.australiaforum.com/cost-living/18306-cost-living-adelaide-south-australia.html

Hope this helps.....

Good luck


----------



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for the help.

Rgds.


----------

